# Tactica Articles Moderator Needed



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Tactica Articles Moderator Needed*​ 
We're on the lookout for a mod to oversee and organise the tactica articles here on Heresy.

As part of my tactica articles revamp I need someone with a keen eye, good knowledge of various tactics and a lot of motivation.

The main tasks I have for this moderator are....
Identify Missing Articles & Source Writers
Find content on the forum that's worthy of its own article thread
Add "Similar Articles" links to the bottom of current articles to assist readers.
Moderate the comments
Write Articles
Validate and approve submitted tactical articles
If you think you have the skills let me know via PM.

Can I just add that this role requires a lot of fiddly work interlinking and finding stuff. It's very different to the usual mod position and only suitable for people able to handle data and work with BBCODE


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Is there going to be a time limit aswell?

For example, the upcoming mod should have been on Heresy for atleast a Year, or have the MoN award - to prove they're going to stick around. :biggrin:

I think a lot of people would feel weird about having a mod, who is essentially a 'new kid' like me.

Just a heads up - I'm not questioning your means of selection.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

ROT said:


> For example, the upcoming mod should have been on Heresy for atleast a Year, or have the MoN award - to prove they're going to stick around. :biggrin:
> 
> I think a lot of people would feel weird about having a mod, who is essentially a 'new kid' like me.


I agree with this one... The member should be someone who has been around for some time, as it would feel weird to see a FNG that has been here for two months walk around shouting/posting "_*UNLIMITED POWER!!!*_

And no, I am not applying for this...


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Not one of the mods walks around screaming "UNLIMITED POWER". If they do or conduct themselves against forum policies they get fucked off. Actually, the number of mods I've removed for various reasons is nearing double figures.

Also, time served isn't an issue. I select mods based on ability, personality and drive. I don't care if they've been here 2 months. Ancient was one of our better mods having been on the site for only 3 months.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

And some people who've been here a while, like myself, aren't suitable for the position. Even if I _could _handle the BBCode. lol

I don't think many people would really have an issue with someone who has served less time being a Mod, I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Just saying, generally, if you've been here longer, you get more respect naturally, hence people like Stella and KD are so widely respected even before looking at them as individuals.

Fact is people judge based on time here and reputation, before getting to know them.

That's just where I'm coming from, but if you're happy, I don't doubt your selection, just passing an idea.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

If what you say is worth while, it really doesn't matter how long you have been here. Lol


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd be fine with it being a relative newcomer as long as they did a good job. If they've got at least 50 posts under their belt then there is enough data available to assess what kind of poster they are. Long-time members would be great as mods, but typically for one reason or another they aren't able or willing.

For instance, I'd love to do it but lack the technical qualifications.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Culler said:


> I'd be fine with it being a relative newcomer as long as they did a good job. If they've got at least 50 posts under their belt then there is enough data available to assess what kind of poster they are. Long-time members would be great as mods, but typically for one reason or another they aren't able or willing.
> 
> For instance, I'd love to do it but lack the technical qualifications.


This. There are plenty of people I`ve seen on the forum who have the right attitude and would be great mods as far as I`m concerned, new and old.

Would it be better to look in that forum itself and take note of which members are there frequently, and make a couple of calls? 

What holds me back is not just technical qualification (the what code now?) but also lack of interest. I think I`ve posted a couple of tactica, but I`m not there enough to do a mod`s job and I frankly wouldn`t have the motivation to do it. If it was 40k Fluff or Roleplay Threads I`d consider, but those sections are pretty well looked after already. :victory:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm very pleased to welcome Bishop5 to the Heresy Online staff as our new Tactica Articles Moderator.

He'll be in charge of interlinking current articles with similar threads and finding potential articles within the regular tactics forum to post over to the tacticas section. He's also going to see where we're missing advice and run up a list of potential articles for our members to have a go at writing.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Jez, it's good to be able to give something back to Heresy Online.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

nice one mate :victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Grats Bishop, well done.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Indeed congrats are in order :clapping:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations Bishop5!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I spotted the change in colour to your name..congrats are definitely in order and well deserved - couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheers guys.

Don't forget to read, rate and rep the worthy threads in the Tactica's section!


----------

